# Overwatch



## Steinbarth (1. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

könntet Ihr im TS auch noch einen oder mehrere Räume für die OverwatchBeta erstellen? Dann könnte man gleich zu Beginn der Beta Mitspieler für koordinierte 4er Teams finden. Es wäre auch toll, wenn Overwatch einen Bereich im Forum bekommen würde.

Danke,

Steinbarth


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2015)

Wie ich schon bei deinem Kommentar schrieb 

 

Alles kein Problem - Hier: http://www.buffed.de/teamspeak/

 

Muss es nur rechtzeitig wissen und darf es nicht vergessen. 

Was wäre denn eine sinnvolle Channelaufteilung?


----------



## Steinbarth (1. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Zam,

 

Packt das mit Euerm TS-Server doch irgendwie mal gut sichtbar mit auf die HP. Platz wäre da doch gut für vorhanden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Denn nicht einmal unter dem Menüpunkt "Community" hab ich den gefunden. 

 

Und zur Raumaufteilung für Overwatch...   einfach ein paar Räume denke ich reichen völlig aus. Nur damit man sich für ein gemeinsames Team gut finden kann.

 

Danke!  :-)


----------



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2015)

Nein, da werden zu viele Fremdscripte geladen, was andere Dinge auf der Startseite beim Laden nur aufhalten könnte, darum befindet sich das (inklusive Beschreibung) auf einer Unterseite. 

Aber man findet die Box auch im Forum, also im Community-Bereich.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe auf dem [buffedts] mal einen Channel eingerichtet. Bei Bedarf kann man Sub-Channels ja noch anlegen.


----------

